
Why 2 Crises May Finally Force NYC Schools to Integrate - japhyr
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/11/nyregion/coronavirus-nyc-schools-admissions.html
======
ng12
I would have longed for the privilege of testing into a good highschool when I
was young -- let alone some of the best schools in the country. It makes me a
little sad to see the call for the system be dismantled.

------
hakka-nyu-su
"Integrate" here is used in an unusual way; to mean the abolition of
competitive standardized tests that produce majority-Asian schools

